# Browning BDM holster



## str8shtr (Dec 23, 2014)

I've been looking at holsters for my Browning BDM... I like the handmade custom ones but some only are made for the Hi-Power. Will a BDM fit into a holster made for a Hi-Power? How well will it fit?


----------



## In_The_Ten_Ring (Jul 25, 2015)

str8shtr said:


> I've been looking at holsters for my Browning BDM... I like the handmade custom ones but some only are made for the Hi-Power. Will a BDM fit into a holster made for a Hi-Power? How well will it fit?


I carried a BDM on duty when I was an armed guard back in 1999 to 2000. I also did some NRA Action Pistol with it and it's an excellent handgun. I haven't shot mine since about 2001 but I am in no hurry to part with it. Now to your situation....

I'd suggest contacting the holster makers you like (you like their products) and ask if they can mold a holster for you, using your weapon. Some will do this for pistols they don't have an example of.

Do you have regular capacity mags for yours? I bought two immediately after the mag ban sunset in 2004 and two more from gunbroker about a year ago.


----------



## str8shtr (Dec 23, 2014)

In_The_Ten_Ring said:


> I carried a BDM on duty when I was an armed guard back in 1999 to 2000. I also did some NRA Action Pistol with it and it's an excellent handgun. I haven't shot mine since about 2001 but I am in no hurry to part with it. Now to your situation....
> 
> I'd suggest contacting the holster makers you like (you like their products) and ask if they can mold a holster for you, using your weapon. Some will do this for pistols they don't have an example of.
> 
> Do you have regular capacity mags for yours? I bought two immediately after the mag ban sunset in 2004 and two more from gunbroker about a year ago.


I have tried contacting a few holster makers to see what their capability is... Unless they have an FFL, they can't/don't want to receive my pistol. Setting it up for another FFL to deliver it to them just adds another expense and complication I don't want to deal with. I've found a few makers who have molds... It's just that I'm not crazy about their product, good quality, but not exactly what I'm looking for. Ended up getting a cheap leather generic holster for now at least to use at the range. That may change down the road.

I have regular cap mags. They're hard to come by and you pay a premium for them. I like the way it shoots and fits in my hand. I just wish I was a better shooter. Getting the time to practice is hard to come by.

Thanks for posting! Nice to know someone else likes the BDM.


----------

